

The Power Of Ignorance (Or Why Being Naive May Be Good For Entrepreneurs) - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/the-power-of-ignorance

======
stretchwithme
Of course. We are constrained by how much we think we know. But if we simply
question everything relentlessly, its not necessary to be naive.

~~~
sthomps
I agree. This line I believe echoes that point.

"There are two types of successful entrepreneurs, and people in general —
those who are aware of limitations and embrace constraints, becoming more
creative as a result, and those who are unaware of their constraints and
external realities, and therefore generate ideas freely."

I think if you are the type of person that can understand that things need to
be questioned (programmers & science types)and can work within that, you can
be just as creative. I think it depends on your personality.

~~~
AlexBlom
Agreed.

------
10ren
I try to make rational, reality-based appraisal of the facts, the pros and
cons. But this often takes the passion away, and recently I've been wondering
if it really is the most intelligent approach.

~~~
sthomps
Yeah, I understand that perspective. I think those of us that are
analytically-minded (almost all of HN) will make decisions using a pro and con
structure. But for some people (more free thinking) that is not always the
best approach.

